# CAD w/hx of Cardiac cath & stent??



## keke74 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have been getting a difference of opinion on this. I would like others input on this. The note reads as follows. CAD, Previous cardiac cath with stent placement. Would you code 414.00 with v45.81 or v45.89? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would code 414.00 with v4589.  

v4581 is for CABG only (coronary artery bypass graft), which is different from a stent.


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cardiac catheterization is a general term for a group of procedures that are performed using this method, such as coronary angiography, as well as left ventricle angiography. Once the catheter is in place, it can be used to perform a number of procedures including angioplasty, PCI (percutaneous coronary intervention) angiography, balloon septostomy, and an Electrophysiology study or Catheter ablation. In your case a stent was done, so v4589..


----------

